# "All the Municipals"



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

This looks interesting:
https://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=175&cat=3&page=1

Particularly as it apparently has details of all the municipal sites in France

Just ordered mine


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It is a good book; we have the 2010 version ( 10,370 sites). The maps at the front are particularly useful as they have coloured tent symbols for campsites. It's very easy to use and includes all sorts of places that we've not seen in other camping guides.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done Vicarious Books! It looks as if they have done it again.
One more book to go on my shelf.  
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PS One other useful feature - at the back of the book- is a guide to places to park a MH in towns throughout France including how much it costs, all done by department.

G


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

My copy was delivered today, just leafing through it, it's very easy to understand, well aid out and just SO many entries  

thanks, Guy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Does this include "all the aires" as well anyone know? Was thinking of buying that, now am wondering.

Dick


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Does this include "all the aires" as well anyone know? Was thinking of buying that, now am wondering.


Nope- you'll still need the Aires book for Aires: but the "Guide Officiel" does have rural/camping a la ferme (highlighted in green) as well as the municipals (in yellow)....so these two should be the only ones you need for France


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

this sounds like a must for us, as we almost allways use municipals near towns or villages, Brilliant


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheaper on Amazon !!!!

£9.62 delivered !!!   

(but to get the free delivery, 5-7 days, you need to specifiy 5-7 days otherwise its first class post which puts it up to over £12 !

see here

http://www.amazon.co.uk/guide-offic...0100/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303925887&sr=1-1


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks mr plodd, just orderd mine via amazon.
peter,


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks from me too Mr Plod.............. I ordered mine from Amazon also.

It says only two copies left.....


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I can highly recommend this book having had two editions. It has served us very well in France.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just received mine - a good addition to my growing library.


----------

